# Xiaomi announces its own (uncanny) bot dog



## alexvss (Aug 15, 2021)

Xiaomi just announced its own bot-like dog...I mean dog-like bot. Man, aren't these things uncanny?! 

Oh hey, Xiaomi has its own creepy robot dog now – TechCrunch


----------



## Toby Frost (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm not sold on the staring eyes and screaming mouth.

That said, I like the idea of "exploring the possibilities" of these things. I reckon this one could carry a submachine gun or a kilogram of recrystallised hexogene and flaked TNT. Ideal for dealing with dissidents and cyberpunk mercenaries (as per Count Zero!)


----------

